# DIY /homegrown push pole



## Delmer

It's simple....Whatever fits you best. I use a 1 3/4" diameter but my daughter uses a 1 1/4" pole.


----------



## anytide

havnt found 1 3/4" ,,just 1 1/4" and 1 9/16",, 1 1/4 feels better .but gets flimsy after 12' ??
-anytide


----------



## Salty_South

I forget what diameter my closet rod was but of the two options I has at Home depot, I went with the larger. I liked the skinnier one but like you said, it got flimsy. I am glad I went with the bigger diameter!!


----------



## flightmedicjh41

I am not sure of the diamiter I have either. I think it is 1 1/4". It works great as a push poll and stake off anchor, it is only 14' though. I will check and reply again tonight.


----------



## rcmay

if you've ever push poled a boat for longer than an hour, you'll soon realize why nice push poles are expensive....they are worth it. Id look up Joe Welbourne with Carbon Marine he makes a really nice push pole and it wont break the bank.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

I think you answered your own question with the longer one needs to be larger in diameter. I just wish you fellows could go out and buy a 16' cedar curtain rod in 1½" diameter. They were half the weight of the pine and if primed and painted with oil based house paint they would stay straight and last for 30 years. 

One option I will share with fellow DIYers. I patrol several of the pool maintenance places looking for discarded pieces of the blue poles they clean pools with. They are often too long to fit in the dumpsters behind such establishments and the aluminum (non blue) sections can be used to make an internal splice. Reinforce the 3' long splice on the outside with glass reinforced epoxy and you end up with a long aluminum pole. Add a short wooden section on one end and a rubber crutch tip on the other.

Low cost solution, but suits some folks. For senior guys we like to buy a trolling motor and insulate it from the boat with dampening materials like Sea-Dek.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## MSG

for $100 you can buy 19'6 fiberglass poll - it's listed in the merchandise section


----------



## flightmedicjh41

I just rechecked and mine is 1 7/16". 

I have to disagree, the whole reason I got the wood pole was because it is hard to justify a $300.00 push pole. I can go to th estore and by a dowl rod for $20.00, use it for six mths and then buy a new one if need be. If I dont like the length I get a different length next time. To each his own, I just cant see it.


----------



## anytide

i found some good stuff after looking around- lowes has some good 1 1/4 @ 10' ,home depot has some 1 9/16 @ 16',, even some straight stuff,have to wait for new stuff to show up then its easy pickens,,,
-anytide


----------



## anytide

i found a paint stick while @ sherwin williams while getting some paint its a fiberglass twist-lock 8'-16' telescopic pole,a little more rigid than swimming pool pole,, i think it'll work perfecto
-anytide


----------



## gnuraider

how much was the paint pole? 8' to 16' would be about perfect for me...


----------



## anytide

found several different brands of twist-lock,clamp-lock telescopic poles -fiberglass from $27.00-87.00 up to 16' long,,i will have a push pole solution soon.....             -anytide


----------



## anytide

check out - push pole solution-in classifieds 
thanks guys           -anytide


----------



## anytide

stainless steel tips--  decoy hooks r coming,,
-


----------



## georgiadrifter

Here's mine....Home Depot closet rod.....varnished and painted.....fitted with PVC caps.


----------



## anytide

very nice,,i've been tinkering in the shop .whippn out some gooidies too
-anytide


----------



## anytide

will throw in brackets for $10.00  :-?,with push pole solution  
                -anytide


----------



## paint it black

dude, you're like a PVC guru!


----------



## anytide

gotta stay bizy -idle hands r the devils workshop ..work is slow -makin' a few bucks for bait money ;D


----------



## makin moves

if you take tape that you use on the grip for a baseball bat and wrap the pole it protects you from splinters and feel better on the hands


----------



## anytide

coat the pole w'  linseed oil, or teak oil first  ,then rap w' tape works well, push pole solution -will last long time -then throw away pole for new one easy money push pole  ,,   -anytide


----------



## anytide

easy fixed-mount pole holder for platform,leaning post,sissy bar application
   -anytide


----------



## anytide

stick in the mud-  soft bottom solution w' handle s.steel tips 
          
-gettcha one!!! ;D -'tide


----------



## anytide

theres been a lot of interest/feedback about black ,trying to make the paint stick is difficult have scuff/sand a lot,this high density plastic is resistant to even bacteria, so primers/paint wont stay on.. -looks good but will wear off anyways . looking for plastic in black is my next step,
thanks guys for feedback -anytide


----------



## anytide

this set is going out to a certain forum member ,,i found some tough fast drying epoxy paint ,looks like it'll work very well-i like the rough finish- good grip for the hands  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] -with a set of brackets..                     -anytide


----------



## paint it black

How much do your push pole solution kits go for?
I have a brand new pole, but my buddy needs a push pole and this seems like a great fit for him.


----------



## anytide

pm sent . -anytide


----------



## JimCameron

> How much do your push pole solution kits go for?
> I have a brand new pole, but my buddy needs a push pole and this seems like a great fit for him.


It would be a great gift for your buddy. I gave the kit to myself and couldn't be happier. Great workmanship, lightning speed shipment, very well engineered, top notch. When Tide comes out with some stickers, I will be one of the first to put it on my Skiff.


----------



## paint it black

I can make those stickers.

And I believe if I remember correctly he contacted me about those stickers months ago.


----------



## JimCameron

Tide's kit is a great product and really fits in with the Less is More mind set. If he comes up with stickers I want some.

jim


----------



## hoser3

My kit should be at the door when I get home [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] I would love me some decals [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Flyline

> My kit should be at the door when I get home [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] I would love me some decals [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


Sweet! I'm PMed him also for the push pole kit so I can install it on my closet dowel rod. I love woody pushpole! ;D


----------



## hoser3

I received my push pole kit today when I arrived home from work. This kit exceeded my expictations. I installed the kit and I am ready to go. The only adjustment I may make is the the holder in the middle on a highsider I may make longer to releave some of the stress on the hull and pole.

Thank you anytide nice job.


----------



## anytide

> I received my push pole kit today when I arrived home from work. This kit exceeded my expictations. I installed the kit and I am ready to go. The only adjustment I may make is the the holder in the middle on a highsider I may make longer to releave some of the stress on the hull and pole.
> 
> Thank you anytide nice job.


any picts.? -i can make offset brackets too. for the middle one. 
- anytide


----------



## Brett

> any picts?


I'm not positive, but I believe that tribe may no longer exist...

except at the movies...


----------



## hoser3

anytide,

I sent you a pm,

Let me know what you think, If you can make one for the middle that extends out past the rail by an inch I sure would be interested in buying it. 

Thank you,

Hooker


----------



## anytide

-its on the house  thanks again 
-anytide


----------



## anytide

1" offset for the HIGHSIDERS out there !!! -dont be in a bind..same screw pattern. ones coming your way Hooker ..
                      -thanks guys     -anytide


----------



## hoser3

Thank you Patrick.

I will try and post some photos this sunday...


----------



## hoser3

anytide,

I received the off set push pole holder and mounted it today. It works perfect for the highsider. Thank you and I will try and post some pics by friday of the complete package.

Thanks again,

Mike.


----------



## anytide

the whole package for a certain forum member... 
-'tide


----------



## Delmer

Anytide. PM SENT


----------



## anytide

by request-  push pole kit w' decoy hook , this is custom built for someone by their own design   - i dont know much about decoys, but i think it'll work 
                                                       -anytide


----------



## cutrunner

hey anytide. thanks for the kit. it works great and was very cost effective


----------



## Swamp

I realize it's per customer request, but why is one leg of the "y" shorter than the other?


----------



## anytide

they said its easier to tell which leg has the hook on it in low light conditions.. when retrieving decoys...
which made sense to me  ,i was thinking of a hook on both legs? -but its not for me either     -all in all their happy with it ..
                                                                      -anytide


----------



## Swamp

Okay, makes sense. Thanks


----------



## anytide




----------



## Bissell

what is different about this?


----------



## firecat1981

Looks like this set is meant to fit inside an existing pole, instead of around a wooden dowel. Correct? :-/


----------



## bostick29412

Haha - I was about to post this same photo on my pushpole thread.. this is the set that Anytide is making for me right now. Will fit into the hollow fiberglass pole.


----------



## Bissell

oh very clever
what whill he come up with next?!


----------

